# No Frills



## RhoKappa

No frills is an adjective which means without unnecessary extras, especially ones for decoration or additional comfort.  Here are some examples.

1. No-frills plane tickets are the cheapest because you sit in economy class with the least service.
2. Sergei and Lena are a no-frills couple because they never spend money on extravagant goods.
3. Unlike a Ferrari, a Zhiguli is a no-frills car.

Как сказать по-русски?


----------



## HotIcyDonut

No specific universal analogue, different options may work in different contexts: без излишеств, без наворотов, без понтов, без прибамбасов, без примочек, ничего лишнего, ничего особенного, простой, обычный, обыкновенный.. Some may sound strange with specific nouns. E.g. "без наворотов/примочек/прибамбасов" is used to describe tech (cars, cameras, computers, mp3 players, microwave ovens, whatever..). If it's a single adjective, it can be augmented with adjective "самый.."

1. Простые авиабилеты наидешёвейшие, потому как тебя усаживают в эконом-классе/эконом-класс с минимумом сервиса/минимумом обслуживания/минимальным сервисом/минимальным обслуживанием.

2. Сергей и Лена самая обычная пара, потому что они не тратят деньги на покупку экзотики/необычного/экзотических товаров/необычных товаров.

3. В отличие от Юрия, водящего/который водит Феррари, Сергей водит Жигули, [то есть/то бишь] машину без наворотов. (If you go with "водящего Феррари", you may pu it before "Юрия" without a comma).


----------



## GCRaistlin

*HotIcyDonut*
I never heard about "простые авиабилеты", as well as "обычная пара" doesn't mean what you mean.

1. Билеты в эконом-класс...
2. ... равнодушны к излишествам
3. В отличие от "Феррари", "Жигули" - машина без наворотов.


----------



## Q-cumber

GCRaistlin said:


> *HotIcyDonut*
> I never heard about "простые авиабилеты", as well as "обычная пара" doesn't mean what you mean.
> 
> 1. Билеты в эконом-класс...
> 2. ... равнодушны к излишествам
> 3. В отличие от "Феррари", "Жигули" - машина без наворотов.


А какие в Феррари " навороты"?   Она простая, как валенок, если отбросить премиальные двигатели и подвеску. Там нет ничего лишнего. Слово "навороты" обычно используется для описания дополнительных опций комплектации какой-то модели, особенно при противопоставлении "пустой" базовой комплектации.


----------



## Awwal12

Q-cumber said:


> А какие в Феррари " навороты"?   Она простая, как валенок, если отбросить премиальные двигатели и подвеску. Там нет ничего лишнего. Слово "навороты" обычно используется для описания дополнительных опций комплектации какой-то модели, особенно при противопоставлении "пустой" базовой комплектации.


I must agree. 
"В отличие от "Феррари", "Жигули" - машина непритязательная" is probably better.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Q-cumber said:


> А какие в Феррари " навороты"?


Не знаю, я в "Феррари" не сидел. Но вы задайте вопрос кому-нибудь: "Какая машина навороченнее - "Жигули" или "Феррари"?" Ответ немного предсказуем.



Awwal12 said:


> машина непритязательная


"непритязательный" означает "не предъявляющий больших требований", в отношении автомобиля, соответственно, "работающий на дешевом бензине", "могущий ездить по плохим дорогам". При чем же тут исходное "without unnecessary extras"?


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> "непритязательный" означает "не предъявляющий больших требований"


Ожегов:


> НЕПРИТЯЗА́ТЕЛЬНЫЙ, -ая, -ое; -лен, -льна.* Скромный, простой, без претензий* (в 3 знач.). _Н. вкус. Н. костюм._


Ефремова:


> непритяза́тельный
> _прил._
> 1. Не предъявляющий высоких требований к кому-либо или к чему-либо; довольствующийся малым.
> *2. Простой, без притязаний.*​


It may be _ambiguous_ at best, while без наворотов is rather misleading here.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Хм. Ну ладно, согласен, непритязательная машина = скромная машина. Однако "без наворотов" здесь тоже подходит, на мой взгляд. Ибо движок и подвеска в "Феррари" - это и есть те самые навороты, без которых (вернее, с которыми, но в варианте "Жигулей") вполне можно доехать из точки А в точку Б.


----------



## Awwal12

GCRaistlin said:


> без которых (вернее, с которыми...)


В чём вся и суть проблемы.  Ни качество, ни стоимость сами по себе не являются "наворотами". Никто же не говорит "цепочка с наворотами"/"навороченная цепочка" про золотую цепочку. "Навороченный" always implies some additional elements, unusual features etc.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Являются. Навороченная аудиосистема - та, которая хорошо звучит и соответственно стоит. При этом состав её - формально - даже проще, чем у китайских (в плохом смысле этого слова) поделок: ни тебе кнопочек с надписью "Extra Bass", ни ручек, чего-то там регулирующих, - ничего. Только усилитель и колонки.



Awwal12 said:


> "Навороченный" always implies some additional elements, unusual features etc.


Examples, please. I'm afraid you're mixing up "навороты" with "рюшечки".


----------



## Maroseika

Dictionaries translate *навороченный *as "sophisticated, with frills". So I think навороченный also can be used, at least in some contexts (like in example # 3). But this word is colloquial.
*Без излишеств* seems to me the most common and stylistically neutral, though (like in examples # 2 and 3).
For # 1 I'd suggest *авиабилет без дополнительных удобств* or *простой билет (more colloquial).*


----------



## GCRaistlin

*Maroseika*
Can you give an example with "простой билет" или "авиабилет без дополнительных удобств" from a real text?

1. Авиабилеты в эконом-класс самые дешевые, потому что там предоставляется минимум комфорта.


----------



## Maroseika

GCRaistlin said:


> Can you give an example with "простой билет" или "авиабилет без дополнительных удобств" from a real text?
> 1. Авиабилеты в эконом-класс самые дешевые, потому что там предоставляется минимум комфорта.


We are looking for an equivalent of "no-frills plane tickets" - semantcial and stylistical. By the way, this Englsih words combination is also rather rare thing.
Авиабилеты в эконом-класс definetely mean the same, but in the different speech register.


----------



## GCRaistlin

There's simply no equivalent here. And there's no need to invent new terms like "простой билет" no one will understand without the further explanation anyway.


----------



## Vovan

_"Без изысков" _can be added to HotIcyDonut's list.
Also, for translations: _"для не особо взыскательных; для невзыскательной публики; и т.п."_.


----------



## Budspok

1. АвиабилЕты без понтОв...
2. СергЕй и ЛЕна пАра без понтОв...
3. В отлИчие от ФеррАри, ЖигулИ машИна без понтОв.


----------



## veklingua

Many good suggestions made above but keep in mind that some of them - без наворотов, примочек, понтов, etc. - carry very strong youth slang overtones.  If you need something more formal or suitable for a mature audience, you'd have to stick to "safe" vocabulary. To throw in а couple more versions:

1. Авиабилеты стандартного тарифа наиболее дешевые, т.к. не предусматривают никаких дополнительных услуг.
2. Сергей и Елена - очень скромная пара. Они совершенно равнодушны к роскоши.
3. В отличие от Феррари, Жигули - базовый автомобиль.


----------



## Sobakus

veklingua said:


> Many good suggestions made above but keep in mind that some of them - без наворотов, примочек, понтов, etc. - carry very strong youth slang overtones.  If you need something more formal or suitable for mature audience, you'd have to stick to "safe" vocabulary. To throw in а couple more versions:
> 
> 1. Авиабилеты стандартного тарифа наиболее дешевые, т.к. не предусматривают никаких дополнительных услуг.
> 2. Сергей и Елена - очень скромная пара. Они совершенно равнодушны к роскоши.
> 3. В отличие от Феррари, Жигули - базовый автомобиль.


But the point that you seem to be missing is that we're translating the informal idiomatic expression "no-frills".


Q-cumber said:


> А какие в Феррари " навороты"?   Она простая, как валенок, если отбросить премиальные двигатели и подвеску. Там нет ничего лишнего. Слово "навороты" обычно используется для описания дополнительных опций комплектации какой-то модели, особенно при противопоставлении "пустой" базовой комплектации.


Это нужно было тогда уже автора спросить, какие в Феррари "frills". Ответ вполне очевиден - это устойчивые выражения, а не дословные описания технической комплектации; и "без наворотов", и "no-frills" оба значат "изысканныйт, с излишествами" в противовес к "простой, сугубо функциональный". В Феррари, например, изысканно и для передвижения на 4х колёсах избыточно буквально всё - в сравнении со средним современным ей автомобилем, разумеется.

Можно посмотреть на это с обратной стороны: Жигули в максимальной комплектации "машиной с наворотами" вряд ли кто-то назовёт


----------



## veklingua

Sobakus said:


> But the point that you seem to be missing is that we're translating the informal idiomatic expression "no-frills".



You're making a good point, and I agree with it. Still, there's a big difference between the "informality" of the Russian slang offered and the English _no-frills_. Put it this way, can you imagine a grandma, a teacher, a TV anchor, etc. saying "без понтов" or "без наворотов"?  While _no-frills_ would be perfectly fine in all those situations.

Similarly, if I were to translate "без наворотов" into English, I would probably opt for "no glitz, froufrou, bells and whistles", etc., but not "no frills", the latter being too staid.


----------



## GCRaistlin

veklingua said:


> Авиабилеты стандартного тарифа наиболее дешевые, т.к. не предусматривают никаких дополнительных услуг.


_Наиболее дешёвые - _это не по-русски_. _Или _наиболее дёшевы,_ или с_амые дешёвые_. И в "т.к." нужен пробел после первой точки.



veklingua said:


> Сергей и Елена - очень скромная пара. Они совершенно равнодушны к роскоши.


Скромная пара - пара, ведущая себя скромно, а не равнодушная к роскоши.



veklingua said:


> В отличие от Феррари, Жигули - базовый автомобиль.


Первый раз слышу термин "базовый автомобиль".


----------



## Rosett

No-frills может ещё означать «без претензий», особенно, если речь идёт об одежде, моде вообще, а также магазине, где розничные товары продаются дешевле за счёт минимальных расходов на обслуживание, as it can be seen below:

“In order to reduce costs as much as possible, No Frills customers had to forego some of the conveniences that North American supermarket shoppers had come to expect. Customers were required to pack their own groceries as well as bring their own shopping bags or pay three cents for each. ”


----------



## GCRaistlin

По смыслу _No Frills _здесь означает _экономный_, а не _без претензий._


----------



## Rosett

GCRaistlin said:


> По смыслу _No Frills _здесь означает _экономный_, а не _без претензий._


В «экономном» магазине будут товары ниже среднего потребительского уровня.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Rosett said:


> В «экономном» магазине будут товары ниже среднего потребительского уровня.


В вашем примере речь о том, что No Frills-покупатели вынуждены сами упаковывать свои товары и не могут рассчитывать на халявные пакеты. Ни слова об уровне товаров.


----------

